# How is LONDON ACADEMY OF MEDIA, FILM AND TV?



## CARLA GONZÃLEZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello everyone!

I would like to know if somebody knows how is the 2 month course of filmmaking in the London academy. My intention is to have something done in english while I apply to AFI next year.

I would like to know if somebody heard of the academy, or the summer programs. They are very cheap (400 pounds whole course) and I am afraid that the teachers aren't good enough or you just don't really learn because it's only one class/week.... i AM REALLY CONFUSED... does anyone know how is it? or the reputation of the school as a whole?

Any summer or fall programs (2-3- months)that are good and considered in any other country?

Thanks a lot for reading!

bye!


----------



## Nemanja (Apr 26, 2016)

I studied at this 'academy' and it was the worst experience ever. Teacher always late, teaching by showing youtube tutorial videos, no structure, no respect for students. You will be better off sitting at home.


----------



## Nemanja (Apr 26, 2016)

Actually that is not the whole story. I was in the Filmmaking Masterclass with Andi Reiss and the guy was late every single time. Always with a different excuse. Every day began with some sort of drama and we would waste so much time on trivial things like 'we can't get into the building because we don't have the key etc.' The building, by the way, is a tiny, cold room in some run-down church where the pastor pops in every once in a while to yell at the teacher things like 'I WARNED YOU ALREADY, if you leave that door open again I will kick you and your academy out'. It was the weirdest thing. The teacher would complain about the academy all the time saying that it's based in the Phillipines or Indonesia, I don't remember and that they are the most unorganised group of people ever. The whole thing was a joke, like seriously go anywhere else. Even the teacher himself said that I made a poor choice. Imagine when a teacher tells you that on day 1! I was like 'the choice came down to you guys and the MET film school' and he's like 'MET is a good school, why did you choose this?'. Yeah, I think you get the picture.


----------



## Nemanja (Apr 26, 2016)

I didn't complete the course because when I called the teacher out on being late all the time, he yelled at me and I didn't feel physically safe in the course anymore. The school promised a refund and it's been 4 months since, but no refund has been made.


----------



## Nemanja (Apr 26, 2016)

oh, and you can read more about my experience and other people's horrible experiences with this school at this address:
www.londonacademyofmediafilmtv.com


----------

